# A new Milestone for me



## arcticsid (Dec 24, 2009)

This officially makes my 2000th post. Laugh if you want, but you try to say that 3 times fast

I am looking forward to my all expense paid trip to Toms house where him and the wife will offer me the cellar and all I can drink. The only problem I see with this plan is that Tom and the misses doesn't know I am coming down!! Actually, come to think of it the secret is out!!!!I will have to come up with another sinister plan.

All joking aside! (yeah right). It is an absolute pleasure to have came this far in wine making. I started my first batch with a recipe I found on www.instructables.com Since then with the help from everyone in here, I now have a knowledge that it is now wisdom , and I can pass it along.

I only hope that ifin I make it to 3000 it will be LUC's cellar I visit.

So let me take a minute on this Christmas eve to say thank you for putting up with me and sharing what you know with me. For me to make what I drink brings me alot of pride, but I could never take all the credit. You all have taught me, and I appreciate it.

As a side note, I only live 17 miles from North Pole, Santa is loaded and has left, he will not forget any of you as long as you believe!! He did say to pass along to your kids to quit asking for Ponys and Race Cars, he said they weigh to much. But he did say he has read every single letter that was ever wrote to him. he further said to remind you that just because you don't get everything you asked for, he does promise that for those who believe, he wil be stopping by. He has something for all who believe, and a little something for those who live with doubt.

You can look up on Google for Santa Claus House, North Pole, Alaska etc. it might not be to late. I seen him and he is heading your way, he gave me the thumbs up as he went overhead, the reindeers look great this year, he'll be by. 

Never stop believing!!! You can leave him milk and cookies but for me I am holding out for the race car, I think I will leave him a bottle of wine and some oats for those reindeer!!!

Happy Holidays to each and everyone of you. I appreciate being a part of the group and I further wish you have never stopped believing!

Troy


----------



## Tom (Dec 24, 2009)

Congrats !!
Only problem that I can see is that *I HAVE INDOOR PLUMBING!. *

Can you handel that? 

Should I build an OUTHOUSE so you can be more "comfortable"?

nnnnnnnnnnnnn
 
Still have snow from the 2' dropped last Saturday.


----------



## arcticsid (Dec 24, 2009)

I heard yall had a pretty good dumping that way.by the time Santa gets that far he will need a landing spot. Leave him a lil scnooter, he might need it.


----------



## arcticsid (Dec 24, 2009)

i was kind of wondering how the wife would feel if I started peeing off the porch!! LOL


----------



## Tom (Dec 24, 2009)

arcticsid said:


> *Leave him a lil scnooter*, he might need it.


Whats that? 
U been drinking?


----------



## Tom (Dec 24, 2009)

Troy,
You really need to get out more often


----------



## arcticsid (Dec 24, 2009)

i was thinking about a shiny lil flask with blackberry brandy in it? What did you think i was talking bout? drinking? Yep. Listening to Johnny Cash? Yep!


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 24, 2009)

Troy, I knew you couldn't hold out a few more days to make the 2000th post. But congratulations on it. You truly add personality to this site ( kinda like the kid that has to sit upfront by the teacher in a class room) and am I am sure most people enjoy your humor and stories from up north. How do the cats feel about living with a sick puppy! Maybe when Santa returns he'll bring back some sunlight with him!


----------



## Zoogie (Dec 24, 2009)

Congrats on the 2000th post  ..thats a lot of talking lol..Oh and I think the cats want mice rofl Zoogie


----------



## arcticsid (Dec 24, 2009)

I think the cats will let me back in!. Right before they kicked me out I was sure to leave their food dish on empty! i will have to remember that for next Christmas, no drinking and singing Christmas carols with Johnny Cash, even the cats have a breaking point!!!!!

Dan, up front? hell if santa finds out about the hell I put my teachers through i could be doomed for sure!!! LOL


----------



## Horkalugi (Dec 24, 2009)

2000 posts..........yikes!, does that mean we can nominate you for a Pulitzer prize in literature? Atta boy! Congrats!!


----------



## Dufresne11 (Dec 24, 2009)

*Congrats*

to you from someone who hasn't made it to 20 posts yet!


----------



## St Allie (Dec 24, 2009)

My Dad has Johnny Cash albums..

who wrote.. " don't let the stars get in your eyes, don't let the moon break your heart?"

I recall that from a country music soaked childhood.. my dad had all of tammy wynettes albums too.. 

( he's threatened to leave them all to me because I still own a record player)

Allie


----------



## Mud (Dec 24, 2009)

Ah, Troy...2000 posts doesn't mean you learned much. Bet I can get there without learning a single thing.


----------



## gonzo46307 (Dec 25, 2009)

Gabby son of a gun aintcha...

Merry Christmas Troy!

Peace,
Bob


----------



## traveler (Dec 27, 2009)

2000 posts, congrats! Let see I am at about 7, from now on one a day until 2000 post, mmmm.. don't have enough fingers and toes!!


----------

